# UAE Fuel Bills Set To Rise



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Up 15fils a litre - that's around 12%!!!!

UAE fuel prices set to rise next week - Retail - ArabianBusiness.com

The way it's going I'll have to sell the magnet and get a Yaris!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

That's because I am about to apply for a license...it always freaking happens...when I got my license at 18...Iraq invaded Kuwait...fuel doubled...there went my newly found freedom, when I got my first brilliant sporty Gas guzzler...Pakistan went ahead and tested a nuke...fuel doubled again... so it figures now that I am about to pursue a license in dubai...they couldn't find a global excuse so just decided to increase the price anyways....I am JINXED....

Hey somehow after joining this forum saying that I am JINXED doesn't sound all that bad


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

oh! said:


> Hey somehow after joining this forum saying that I am JINXED doesn't sound all that bad


You're Jinxy?

Now that IS a worry.......


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

well it was dark Andy!!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

nopes just Jynxed...  if Will Ferral can be bewtiched why can't I BE Jynxed


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Both have mystical powers!!!

And the announcement is on Arabianbusiness so must be true


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

OH, you can be Jynx too.. I dont mind sharing. If you would like, you can have Jynxy's ghost too  I really have bad luck and my friends at home agree that the only way it can be this bad is with a ghost that is sabotaging stuffs.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> OH, you can be Jynx too.. I dont mind sharing. If you would like, you can have Jynxy's ghost too  I really have bad luck and my friends at home agree that the only way it can be this bad is with a ghost that is sabotaging stuffs.


you forgot...that has to be your twin...the one who I saw at MOE...and apparently as you claim is a prostitute


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a twin. WONDERFUL  Lets go find her OH and see if we can get her in a new line of work.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll talk to her and you can talk to her boss


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yikes... Maybe you could talk to her boss!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

bosses and me don't get along...you don't want me ending up in exchanging her with you now do you


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would surely be fired the first go....


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:but atleast you would have saved your twin


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, but then how are we both going to afford these rising fuel costs?? I am not paying the way of someone else.. what do you take me for, a man??? 




:clap2:  :clap2:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Never a truer word spoken .................................


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

well you can become her boss and send her right back to work...you know earn some money share the burden


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sheesh.. women are hard to handle, and in that type of environment, I can only imagine. I think we will leave my twin running around Dubai fending for herself!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Amen to that...now where were we on the fuel issue...ahhh the 12% rise...tell me back home, when fuel rises it impacts the price of almost everything else, is it the same here?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There was some memo about fuel last week... I guess I should have read it. This may have something to do with the fuel 'issues'. 

I should go read the article but... I am SOOOOOOOOOOO busy... LOL So, just throwing this out there. Do you think (besides fuel costs just in general going up world wide) that the rising usage of fuel here in the UAE due to the increased volume of individuals living in Dubai but driving to Abu Dhabi could be playing a role in any of this?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

No I imagine it to purely get more revenue coming in in light of the economic crash here


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

and ofcourse I had heard through the grapevine that a lot of firms had gotten into forward buying of oil from AD when the price per barrel was over 100


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, those people are all back at pushing oil prices higher and higher... Lets see if they can crash the system again!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

but then the question is will that make us drive lesser or stop buying gas guzzlers or the RTA to stop eliminating short turnings to get across the road!!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Up 15fils a litre - that's around 12%!!!!
> 
> UAE fuel prices set to rise next week - Retail - ArabianBusiness.com
> 
> The way it's going I'll have to sell the magnet and get a Yaris!


Totally agree ...... and ???? Been any where on earth lets say in the last 20 years and whats the price of fuel ????:confused2: Lets not forget the 80 odd billion debit that DBX owes !!

Perhaps we should also look at all the infrustructure costs that have also doubled in very recent times to obviously help cover the same !!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, I sure would like to move and drive less, but have no say in the matter  

Now, if somoene could make a few more fish stores that are worth a rats booty I wouldnt drive to Sharjah... or someone should move so as not driving  just to have coffee on that neck of the woods as well.


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

So, it'll rise to 1.52AED a litre? That's roughly 26~27p a litre - really isn't going to break the bank surely? Considering I'm currently paying £1.23 (6.96AED) a litre for fuel in the UK (Not for long though).


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

it is like $2.50 per liter in Turkey and i had been there the past 6 months, i am well trained.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I still think of fuel prices with the UK in mind. The difference between petrol here and in London means that British-cost-wise my Jeep does over 80mpg! At least, that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> I still think of fuel prices with the UK in mind. The difference between petrol here and in London means that British-cost-wise my Jeep does over 80mpg! At least, that's what I keep telling myself.


Exactly ... I also still think of the stupid prices back in Oz .... in the mean time no one ever wants to see any sort of fuel price rise, but still a whole lot cheaper than Oz by heaps .... _(but I'm certainly not going to say that around the Middle East too loudly)_


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I have a twin. WONDERFUL  Lets go find her OH and see if we can get her in a new line of work.


Oh how a thread can be taken of topic PMSL.
Fuel is still so cheap here anyway compared to home thats why we all drive fuel guzzlers and destroy the enviroment.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And yet oddly enough they have stopped the extra payment for bars to stay open between 4 & 6????


----------

